# Cork or woodland scenic track bed



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Guys, I'm about done with my bench work. I'll be gluing the 2 inch pink foam down this weekend. I am assuming the next logical step is laying track. Although I haven't finalized a plan yet I'm thinking about the track bed. I've read that alot of you use cork, however I see that woodland scenic makes a 24 foot roll of track bed made of foam. Has anyone used this, is one better than the other?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

The woodland scenics is a newer version of truck topper foam, but either is just a personal preference choice .... based on may things, including availablity, price ..etc .. on my personal layout, I choose to attach the track direct to the foam, old era layout with no elevated trackbed and minimal ballast ...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I tried the foam roadbed but didn't like it, took it all out and went with cork.
Nothing particularly wrong with the foam but the way I lay track and with my patented "No Plan" planing I had to relay track several times. 
The cork was better suited for me. I nail track not glue it, the foam won't hold nails.

If you use foam roadbed and it's glued you will be very lucky to un-glue it for changes without damaging the foam. Just my take in it.

The foam is much easier to work with so if you are sure you won't be making any changes it's OK.
Just make sure you use very little glue, a little dab every few inches.
Use a latex calk so it comes loose easily.

Magic


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Ask around for truck canopy tape, or what some call topper tape. It comes in various thicknesses and widths, so you would want either stuff just wide enough to ballast properly in HO, if that's your scale, or something wide enough to cut down the middle. It isn't as cheap as you might think compared with ordering cork supplies from an etail hobby shop, but it might be if you find some for a bargain.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Magic said:


> I tried the foam roadbed but didn't like it, took it all out and went with cork.
> Nothing particularly wrong with the foam but the way I lay track and with my patented "No Plan" planing I had to relay track several times.
> The cork was better suited for me. I nail track not glue it, the foam won't hold nails.
> 
> ...



OK that is good advice as I really have no plan as well. Just ideas. I have a few books with track plans that I most likely will combine several ideas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Are you a Ford or a Chevy guy? Either will do the job for you.

My personal preference is foam. At about $0.33 to the foot in bulk, I don't get worked up about not being able to reuse it (while I redo short stretches of track from time to time, major do-overs involving significant lengths of track don't happen very often).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mattsn

Which ever type of road bed you choose, the key to happiness is
to use glue VERY SPARINGLY. The roadbed has little mechanical
likelyhood to move. By using just enough to hold it in place you
have an easy to to removed it when the inevitable 'change' is
needed. Just use a wide blade putty knife. 

Don


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks. I just ordered a couple roles of the foam track bed


----------

